# Toshiba 281C Double-Side Scanning and File Format



## ejunussov (May 2, 2008)

Is there any way to scan double-sided pages in Toshiba 281C? There only seems to be an option for single-side page scanning. 

Another question I have is regarding selection of the default scan file format. My machine always defaults on tiff. Is there any way to default on pdf?

Thank you in advance,

Ed


----------



## TheCopierGuru (May 2, 2008)

You simple press USER FUNCTIONS button, then selected the USER tab. Press the SCAN icon. There on the right you will see 2 sided scan. Select BOOK to scan both sides of an original.

If you are scanning from a template let me know and I will tell you how to modify the template in Top Access. 

Also, if you need the user's manual, request it on my forum at thecopierguru.com and I will attach it to a private message to you.

TheCopierGuru.com


----------



## ejunussov (May 2, 2008)

Thank you very much, it worked.

Would you know how to make pdf the default format when scanning?

Ed


----------



## TheCopierGuru (May 2, 2008)

Shut your machine down. Hold down the 0 and 8 keys at the same time while you turn the copier on and keep them held until you hear a beep then let to of the keys. You will be in adjust mode.

Enter 219 and press start. 
Change the 0 to a 1 and press start.
Hold down the energy saver button and keep it held until the machine automatically turns itself off (you will hear a series of beeps while it is shutting down).

Adjust mode is a powerful tool that should only be used by a trained and qualified technician; so what ever you do, don't experiment. Only follow the directions I gave.


----------



## ejunussov (May 2, 2008)

Thank you very much TheCopierGuru! The code worked fine. The only deviation I had was that my JPEG option is now greyed out. Is it an intended consequence? I never use JPEG for scanning, but in case I want to go back, is there a code for that?

Ed


----------



## TheCopierGuru (May 2, 2008)

The code that you set causes the default to be PDF when you are in black and white mode. I believe if you put your copier in full color mode your jpeg icon will be available.


----------



## ejunussov (May 2, 2008)

You are right, TheCopierGuru. Thanks a lot!

Ed


----------

